# Protein powder makes my sweat stink?



## Logman (Aug 9, 2012)

Ever since I've been drinking protein powder I have noticed that my sweat really stinks. And when I do strenous exercise (like karate) my sweat has the horrible sweet smell of ammonia.

Am I just putting too much protein into my body and therefore it's coming out my pores? I just went away for 3 days to a big karate tournament and didn't drink any protein the day before or day of protein and the smell was significantly less (during the tournament).

Generally I do 3 scoops morning, 3pm and before bed (45g protein per shake). I'm 175lbs and usually have no breakfast (just the shake), chicken or eggs at noon (around 30g protein) and fish in the evening (around 30g protein again). So my daily intake is around 220g.

Would decreasing my protein intake by one scoop per shake (total 45g) affect my muscle development? With 2 scoops per shake I'd be getting around 1g per pound of body weight when 1.5g is recommended. Summer sucks, I sweat, I stink.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is strange indeed.
I consume quite a bit of protein and I do not stink... I would recommend using extra Deodorant or something


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 10, 2012)

increase your water intake


----------



## gamma (Aug 10, 2012)

^ took the words otta my mouth , drink  more water


----------



## Logman (Aug 11, 2012)

Roger that.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup, more hydration.


----------

